#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP 7.1/7.5/MiPower/Substation Automation Handbook

## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Please upload link for ETAP 7.1/7.5/MiPower with ********. This is one of the long awaited software.
Please share Thanks in Advance.

Best Regards


Rajesh Sharma
raj151857@gmail.comSee More: ETAP 7.1/7.5/MiPower/Substation Automation Handbook

----------


## lubl

If some one have the complete source, I can make ******** for it.
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
If some have Complete source please upload here Mr.Ahmadi will provide us ********. It will be great help. Please help.

----------


## smzakaullah

Hi Friends

I will soon upload the source file of ETAP 7.1.

----------


## raj151857

Thanks friend

----------


## raj151857

Dear Mr Smzakaullah,
Please upload ETAP 7.1 with ******** ASAP, as this is most awaited software as on date. Thanks in advance Dear friend.

Regards
Rajesh sharma

----------


## orlyboy

> Hi Friends
> 
> I will soon upload the source file of ETAP 7.1.



Please share it now, soon somebody will make a ******** for that like what ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com said.

Thanks

----------


## grizogonomilo

any news for etap 7.5, i have 7.0 but i cannot install it on windows7(7.5 is compatibile with win7)

----------


## raj151857

Dear Mr Smzakaullah,
Please upload ETAP 7.1 with ******** ASAP, as this is most awaited software as on date. Thanks in advance Dear friend.

Regards
Rajesh sharma

----------


## trimonline

does someone has a tutorial for etab 7..please upload

regrard
thank's

----------


## grizogonomilo

i have training manual

----------


## spurcareer

Dear grizogonomilo
please upload the ETAP training material for the benefit of forum members

Thanks

----------


## tak2750

im wating too.


please upload etap 7.5(with -----)See More: ETAP 7.1/7.5/MiPower/Substation Automation Handbook

----------


## qplie

i have etap 7 .. please upload etap 7.5

----------


## Rudi Tua

> If some one have the complete source, I can make ******** for it.
> ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com



Hi lubl,
The source is here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
can you share the activation code ?
Thanks

----------

